# Propecia vs Avodart



## devildogusmc (Mar 25, 2014)

I normally don't start threads, as I can do my own research, but I am wondering what you guys have observed with Finasteride vs Dutasteride for hair loss. I'm starting to get to that age where my Mother's side of the family genetics are catching up to me, plus the androgens I use. I've used Propecia before, and even though I was on 750mg/week test then, my d**k wanted to lay in the crack of my A** at times. I DO NOT want that side effect again, and am curious about the Avodart, and you guys experiences with it. I've researched these two on the net until I'm tired. I'm looking for what you guys have experienced. Thanks!


Btw, if this thread is in the wrong area, feel free to move it to the right one. I posted here, as I plan to buy some research dutasteride if I hear better things about it than finasteride.


----------



## devildogusmc (Mar 26, 2014)

no one here ever used either?


----------



## Rayjay1 (Mar 27, 2014)

Not me.  Too scared of sexual sides


----------



## devildogusmc (Mar 27, 2014)

Same here. Sounds like I'll stick with topicals. Only problem with them, however, is once they're stopped, the hair can start falling out again. 
I wonder when some genius will come up with an actual pill/inject that will work?


----------



## StanG (Mar 28, 2014)

Dutasteride deactivates both 5 ar isoenzymes, fina just one. Duta is more effective at half the dose.
Duta hands down ino...


----------



## devildogusmc (Mar 28, 2014)

Have you used the Avodart? Reason I ask, is I'd rather be bald than have a limp d**k. Propecia hit me like that, and I was on 750mg/week test, which says something. At 750mg/week, my gal would bitch about my 'appetite" vs what actually occured on the propecia. Of course, others react differently, I know.


----------



## Dannie (Mar 28, 2014)

0.5mg of Dutasteride EOD is as effective as 1mg of Finasteride ED
Personally I prefer duta, every time I run fina I suffered a major loss of sex drive. Each time took about 2 weeks to bounce back.


----------



## devildogusmc (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks for the replies! I'll certainly consider the 0.5mg eod duta.


----------



## StanG (Apr 1, 2014)

devildogusmc said:


> Thanks for the replies! I'll certainly consider the 0.5mg eod duta.



Best bet IMO... let us know what u decide


----------

